# Belgium cube meet up



## cuber8208 (Nov 14, 2014)

What city would people prefer/be easiest to get to for a meetup? 

If you vote other, please specify an alternative location in a post.


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 14, 2014)

Ghent for sure.


----------



## Raviorez (Nov 14, 2014)

Ghent for sure 
Already looking forward to the meet up!!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah i am not going for a meetup and drive 2 and a half ours .


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 14, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> yeah i am not going for a meetup and drive 2 and a half ours .



If you took the train I could meet you at Roosendaal and we could travel together to and from there


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 14, 2014)

cuber8208 said:


> If you took the train I could meet you at Roosendaal and we could travel together to and from there



that could be a possibility but still, i do not really know any date so i can't confirm anything.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 16, 2014)

So Dutchies are welcome too? :O


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd assume so; I wouldn't see why not.


----------



## Raviorez (Nov 16, 2014)

Of Course!!! More people, more pleasure!!


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll vote for the city closest to the border then xD
I'm not sure if I'll go, though. It depends on how much school I have. Belgium is decently far away xD


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 17, 2014)

What about Baarle-Hertog/Nassau. Officially it's belgium, and I can get some fireworks


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Reinier Schippers said:


> What about Baarle-Hertog/Nassau. Officially it's belgium, and I can get some fireworks



Only if you'll let me carpool with you.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2014)

Brussels or Gent (as I'm located somewhat in between)


----------



## cuber8208 (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay, anyone want to meet on Friday the 6th March in Antwerp? If anyone knows a good place for a meet there then recommend it! Also, maybe someone could ask for more interest on one of the Facebook groups like dutch and vlaamse cubing group?


----------



## TiVe (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm up for one  but i have school on friday


----------



## Inisma (Mar 1, 2015)

At school too as a teacher of Cubing . 

We teach "Cubing" every Friday in the afternoon . 

Otherwise I would have been to your event.


----------



## Goosly (Mar 1, 2015)

Friday? People work on fridays! + I already have plans in the evening


----------



## tiemendemeester (Mar 2, 2015)

cuber8208 said:


> Okay, anyone want to meet on Friday the 6th March in Antwerp? If anyone knows a good place for a meet there then recommend it! Also, maybe someone could ask for more interest on one of the Facebook groups like dutch and vlaamse cubing group?



how come i can't vote 
i know something not to pricy if we're with at least 10 people but idk if it's able to rent that close to today...


----------



## tiemendemeester (Mar 2, 2015)

i made the voting work


----------



## cuber8208 (Mar 2, 2015)

TiVe said:


> I'm up for one  but i have school on friday


I mean in the evening


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey people, I am going to be in Antwerp to see Ant-Man on Wednesday the 15th  Anyone want to have a cube meet/come to the cinema too at short notice?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone wants to skype with me ? send me a PM


----------

